# Lost Anchor



## GULFFISHER1 (Sep 28, 2007)

Friday I lost a fortress anchor, 20' of chain and about 80 ft of rope at the bridge rubble aprox. 10 miles south of perdido. 

I dove it saturday and couldnt find it. If you come across it I will gladly offer a suitable reward. 

Thanks


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

> *GULFFISHER1 (7/26/2009)*Friday I lost a fortress anchor, 20' of chain and about 80 ft of rope at the bridge rubble aprox. 10 miles south of perdido.
> 
> I dove it saturday and couldnt find it. If you come across it I will gladly offer a suitable reward.
> 
> Thanks




PM sealark...he might have already found it....:letsdrink Good luck on your search:letsdrink


----------

